# Blob Target



## birddog1 (Jul 10, 2007)

I got this target at the army/navy store in Stockbridge.The guys there are good people.I think this will be the last target I have to buy for along time.


----------



## Uncle T (Jul 10, 2007)

About how big is the target and what did it cost?  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 10, 2007)

I had one that size many years ago and finally broke out the chain saw and cut it into quarters. will last almost for ever


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 10, 2007)

I PURCHASED ONE FROM AL33 FOR 45.00
BY THE WAY IS A GREAT GUY


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 10, 2007)

You will be amazed at how long it lasts. I'm going on my 7th year with mine and I shoot nothing but broadheads. Got one spot where it's getting weak but dang, it's 7 years old.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 11, 2007)

RATTLER said:


> I PURCHASED ONE FROM AL33 FOR 45.00
> BY THE WAY IS A GREAT GUY





Yes sir. I picked mine up from him Friday and it is strategically located in the perfect spot at deer camp.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 11, 2007)

I bought one from Al too.

Best target I have ever owned and I have owned a bunch.


----------



## Dub (Jul 11, 2007)

Heard some awesome things about those targets.

I'd love to have a durable and effective broadhead target.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 11, 2007)

If anyone wants one and doesn't mind coming to Marietta to pick one up I will make another run when I get enough to make the trip worth the effort. Just let me know in a PM.


----------



## birddog1 (Jul 11, 2007)

*cost/size*

The target is 31 x 41 and it cost 80.00.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Thanks Al!*

Got mine from Al as well. Thanks for the target and the hospitality Al. The target is amazingly durable.

Swapping a few tales about deer and hog hunting wasnt bad either! If your ever down 75 past the Griffin exit just give a yell, the welcome mats out.


----------



## Abolt20 (Jul 11, 2007)

Can you leave these targets outside all the time? I know these targets are heavy but are they weatherproof or do you need to cover them up when not in use


----------



## Al33 (Jul 11, 2007)

Abolt, everyone I know that uses them just leaves them out in the elements. Apparently it doesn't harm them in any way.


----------



## Abolt20 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Al33!!!!


----------



## WildmanSC (Jul 11, 2007)

Al33,

You have a PM with my request for a Blob!

Bill


----------



## Dub (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm trying to get some guys interested so we can make the road trip and get them.

$45 for a broadhead target that will weather the elements and take repeated shots for 5+ years....what is not to love???

How hard is arrow removal from those?


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 15, 2007)

Dub said:


> I'm trying to get some guys interested so we can make the road trip and get them.
> 
> $45 for a broadhead target that will weather the elements and take repeated shots for 5+ years....what is not to love???
> 
> How hard is arrow removal from those?



In the newer parts of the target, I have to use an arrow puller to get them out. It's such a small compromise for a great target.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2007)

With Bowhunter's post I now have heard of two folks who say the arrows are hard to get out, but I have had no problems with either carbons or woodies from my 65# longbow. Perhaps it has more to do with a finely tuned compound bow shooting small diameter carbons, I'm really not sure, but my arrows only penetrate about 4 inches in the new targets and are no problem getting out.

I suspect as the target gets more use it will become easier but since I have only had mine for only a short while I will defer to those who have been shooting them for a few years.


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 15, 2007)

SO FAR I HAVE ONLY SHOT FIELD TIPS IN MY BLOB NO PROBLEMS WITH  MY COMPOUND I PLAN TO USE BROADHEADS BY NEXT WEEKEND I WILL LET YOU KNOWHOW IT DOES I DONT FORSEE ANY PROBLEMS MY BUDDY HAS ONE HE SHOTS HIS X BOW WITH BROADHEADS INTO HIS PULLS PREETTY GOOD ITS AS EASY A BAG TARGET WITH FIELD TIPS
BEFORE I PURCHASED MINE AL SHOT BROADHEADS IN HIS AND I PULLED THEM IT WAS EASY 
GREAT TARGET  FOR THE MONEY
THATS MY.02


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine almost takes a come-a-long to remove field tipped arrows.  I am shooting 70lbs out of an Allegiance and a Drenalin and carbon arrows.  

I am sure that the more I shoot it the better it will get.  I ordered one of those little arrow pully thingamabobs to help me out.  This target should last for a long, long, long time though, I likes it!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2007)

DaddyPaul said:


> Mine almost takes a come-a-long to remove field tipped arrows.  I am shooting 70lbs out of an Allegiance and a Drenalin and carbon arrows.
> 
> I am sure that the more I shoot it the better it will get.  I ordered one of those little arrow pully thingamabobs to help me out.  This target should last for a long, long, long time though, I likes it!



Stop eating buttered popcorn before you shoot Paul.

Seriously, I hate you are having that problem and I think your arrows must be flying absolutely perfectly.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 15, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Stop eating buttered popcorn before you shoot Paul.
> 
> Seriously, I hate you are having that problem and I think your arrows must be flying absolutely perfectly.



Al,
I didn't mean to come off like I was complaining!  If they came out easily that would be a sign of weakness to me.  It will ease up once I get a hole wallered out a little in the Blob.  

On an aside I do tune my bows as good as I can get them.  I bare shaft, then walk back and then broadhead tune, so yeah they are flying pretty good. 

Beats the heck out of looking for my arrows on the other side of my worn out Block 4X4!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2007)

I didn't think you were complaining at all! The man asked if if it was hard to remove arrows from the blob, and in yours and Bowhunters cases obviously  they are. Makes me wonder about their make up and if some of the targets are just more dense than others.  I suppose that might be likely given that different folks make them and I'm sure they vary in the chemical mix and make up.

In any event, I'm glad to know it because I would hate to be accused of being less than truthful to someone I had sold one to. I have been telling folks they are very easy to remove arrows from but now I can say some are and some are not.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 15, 2007)

Dub said:


> How hard is arrow removal from those?



Didn't see that questin Al.  I am sure like you alluded to that there are some inconsistencies in the mixture used to make them thus some are more dense than others.

I look at it like this, the harder they are to get out the longer mine will last!


----------



## ATLRoach (Jul 16, 2007)

Mine can be a pain to pull out if I shoot at 20 yards or Less. It take a real good grip to pull out my field tips. 

Al - I want another one so when you get some more let me know. I just put a contract on a house right down Bells Ferry at  Chastain so I can pick it up any time. Or I could just beat traffic for awhile and shoot.


----------



## Flow Master (Jul 28, 2008)

What are these targets made of and what was the intended purpose of these thing to start with or are these orig. made for archery target. Al33 If you could put me down for one that would be great.
FM


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2008)

The way I understand it they are made from a mix of three different chemicals which are fed into a long mixing auger. The mix is then either sprayed directly onto the back of woven carpet fibers or onto a large flat belt to make the backing for carpet which is later glued onto the back of the fibers.

Before the mix can be applied to the carpet it must reach a certain consistency. The mix coming out of the spray before it is ready and this premix was originally just sprayed on a concrete floor which created a large blob, thus the name. Someone(s) discovered that these blobs of mix made great archery targets then others got the idea to spray them into boxes or forms. The mix at the excess end of the run was done this way also. I also understand that more oxygen is added for a softer backing which translates into less dense material.

There are many different carpet companies using a variety of similar mixes and there are many more individuals who work in these positions of applying the mix to the carpet that have their own way of doing things. I suspect these positions are rotated out as folks get laid off, quit, promoted, or whatever, consequently, with all these factors involved there is little quality control in some instances. Some will be more dens than others but so far all I have experienced have been great.

They weigh anywhere from 75 to 125 pounds. The ones I get measure 24 X 24 X 12 inches.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 28, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Mine can be a pain to pull out if I shoot at 20 yards or Less. It take a real good grip to pull out my field tips.
> 
> .



I use one of those little magic pads that women have in the kitchen for opening up jars. Works great for pullin out arrows


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd noticed the same thing.  The ones we bought last year are super dense and the arrows are tough to pull when shooting field points.  But I noticed the target Fountain has is a lot softer and you can pull them with almost no effort.


----------



## fountain (Jul 28, 2008)

yep--two finger removal.  super easy to get them out with field points or the 160 gr. sharks.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 28, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I use one of those little magic pads that women have in the kitchen for opening up jars. Works great for pullin out arrows



 oh jar openers


----------



## fatboy84 (Jul 28, 2008)

Get some arrow lube and put on the first 6 inches of the shaft and you won't have any problems with removal.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Aug 11, 2008)

if you rub a dry bar of ivory soap down  the first bit of the shaft they will slide out alot easier....anyone know where you can get one of these in Mississippi?  somthing tells me the shipping for a 125lb blob of goo might be a bit stiff.....


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 12, 2008)

I got one from him...  Great target... can't beat the price... and when you go tp pick it up, bring your bow.  Al is great at coaching if you need it.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 12, 2008)

Lloyd 72, don't know, but I will be coming through Mississippi in about 6 months.  If I think about it, I will give you a holler and see if we can meet up.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Aug 12, 2008)

alright sounds good


----------

